# umount /mnt/cdrom

## Starinthe

O mi aiutate o brucio il cd!   :Razz: 

Nn avendo una linea telefonica veloce ho deciso di seguire le istruzioni della rivista Linux&C. per utilizzare i sorgenti presenti nel cd EXTRA di Gentoo.

Dopo aver lanciato le seguenti istruzioni:

# cd /mnt/gentoo/usr

# tar xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/extras/portage.tar.bz2

# cp -r /mnt/cdrom/extras/distfiles portage

arrivato qui' devo "umountare" il cdrom device:

# umount /mnt/cdrom

ma il terminale mi dice ke la periferica e' sempre busy e nn mi da la possibilita' di cambiare cd dovendo per forza interrompere l'installazione dell'OS...

in attesa di eventuali aiuti...

distinti saluti[/b]

----------

## shev

C'è un topic riguardante i cd di linux&c su questo forum (italiano), prova dargli un'occhiata prima...  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

tar xvjpf ? dimmi che il meno c'e', nelle istruzioni del cd di linux & co.

Coda

----------

## Starinthe

no....NEGATIVO...

il "-" (meno) nn c'e'...

ma il problema nn e' quello   :Confused: 

il vero problema e' ke nn "umounta" il cdrom nn facendomi cambiare il cd...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## _Echelon_

non si può anche omettere il meno ???

----------

## active

Sei uscito dalla dir del cdrom (/mnt/cdrom) e/o hai controllato di non avere operazioni in sospeso con esso prima di smontarlo?

----------

## Starinthe

sisi, mi sono spostato nella cartella /mnt/ (e anke /root/) ma niente, il cdrom è sempre "Busy" anke le operazioni in sospeso...sono tutte negative...   :Confused: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> non si può anche omettere il meno ???

 

E' a questo che mi riferivo: non ho mai provato a non mettere il meno per le opzioni, e, devo dire, non mi e' ma passato per la mente che il meno fosse... opzionale  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> no....NEGATIVO...
> 
> il "-" (meno) nn c'e'...
> 
> ma il problema nn e' quello  
> ...

 

C'e' qualche chroot prima delle operazioni descritte ? A me e' successo un paio di volte di sbagliare il chroot, e, arrivato a smontare /mnt/cdrom/gentoo/ mi dava busy.... pero' usavo il cdlive x86 1.4rc4....

cmq, male che va', non puoi semplicemente riprendere dopo un riavvio  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## Starinthe

beh si, c sarebbe un:

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

seguito da

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

E poi come descritto da rivista seguo una procedura per usare i sorgenti ke risiedono nel cd Extra:

# cd /mnt/gentoo/usr

# tar xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/extras/portage.tar.bz2

# cp -r /mnt/cdrom/extras/distfiles portage

e quì mi da il problema...

# umount /mnt/cdrom

mi da un errore del tipo "Device is BUSY" e nn posso estrarre il cd LIVE per inserire il CD EXTRA[/b]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> beh si, c sarebbe un:
> 
> # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> 
> seguito da
> ...

 

Come gia' detto da Shev i cd di linux&Co possono dare problemi. Comunque e' meglio se segui la guida ufficiale.

----------

## baudolino

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> beh si, c sarebbe un:
> 
> # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> 
> seguito da
> ...

 

Io ho montato il secondo cd (masterizzatore) con : mount /dev/hdd /mnt/cdrom1(creato poco prima), e ho caricato da li. E' banale, ma funziona. Se non hai un altra unita' cd allora ... sorry !

----------

## shev

Hai usato l'opzione cdcache al boot? (se sei dentro il chroot e non esci dubito tu possa smontare il cd, infatti il cd va smontato prima del chroot, non dopo. L'opzione che t'ho indicato serve per poter togliere il cd durante l'installazione (in ogni caso smonta il cd prima di entrare nel chroot), va usata per poter fare l'installazione che stai affrontando)

----------

## Starinthe

niente da fare...

al boot seleziono l'opzione: "CDCACHE"

ma mi appare subito 1 errore...

Could not find Kernel image: cdcache

ora vi scrivo tutta la mia procedura nn vorrei sbagliare qlcs prima...:

da boot premo direttamente INVIO come da default;

# dd if=/dev/zero of =/dev/hda3

# mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hda3

# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# swapon /dev/hda5

# cd /mnt/gentoo

# tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/gentoo/stage1-*.bz2

# mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

# cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

Da quì inizia la procedura per poter utilizzare i sorgenti presenti nel CD extra invece di utilizzare emerge sync:

# cd /mnt/gentoo/usr

# tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/extras/portage.tar.bz2

# cp -r /mnt/cdrom/extras/distfiles portage

e quì incomincia il problema... 

# umount /mnt/cdrom

dopo averlo lanciato mi compare un messaggio del tipo: "Device is busy"

 :Crying or Very sad:  [/b]

----------

## _Echelon_

scusa, tu fai chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash giusto ?

poi tutte le operazioni che ti servono, e poi exit (e ti esce dal chroot), quindi umount /mnt/gentoo/boot

umount /mnt/gentoo/proc

umount /mnt/gentoo/

se sei partito col cd live non serve che smonti il cdrom, perchè lo fa lui in automatico quando digiti reboot..

non vedo il problema..

----------

## cerri

Non so se e' disponibile, ma prova a fare

```
# lsof /mnt/cdrom

# fuser /mnt/cdrom

```

Se funziona, vedrai il/i pid dei processi che occupano il tuo cdrom.

----------

## shev

Il discorso è che se non avvia con l'opzione cdcache NON può smontare il cd. L'opzione CD cache carica ciò che serve del CD in memoria, permettendo così di levare il cd ed avere cmq il sistema Live funzionante. Senza tale opzione il cd sarà costantemete in uso, quindi busy e non smontabile. C'è apposta l'opzione cdcache... 

Passando al motivo per cui non ti prende l'opzione cdcache, bhe, è un opzione del kernel, non un'immagine (infatti te lo dice l'errore). Devi dare qualcosa tipo:

# gentoo cdcache 

(con al posto di gentoo l'immagine del kernel che vuoi (consiglio gentoo cmq).

----------

## Starinthe

gentoo cdcache

ok, mi "umounta" il cd pero'...

pero' durante la decompressione dello stage arrivato ad 1 certo punto mi si blocca tutto, qualcosa blocca il tar...

vabbuo' lasciamo perdere continuo il buon vecchio RedHat...

grazie per l'aiuto   :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vabbuo' lasciamo perdere continuo il buon vecchio RedHat...
> 
> grazie per l'aiuto  

 

E' il peggiore degli atteggiamenti possibile... i cd di linux&c spesso danno problemi indipendenti da gentoo, quindi prima di abbandonare tutto, perchè non usi i cd ufficiali di gentoo e segui la guida ufficiale di gentoo, tutta roba che trovi sul sito ufficiale gentoo.org? Installare gentoo è facilissimo, basta seguire passo passo la guida e il gioco è fatto. Vorrei vederti installare redhat con cd difettosi... ovviamente sei libero di scegliere come vuoi, hai cmq tutto il rispetto di questo mondo, però imho fai male ad abbandonare solo perchè i cd hanno problemi.

----------

## _Echelon_

guarda me ! Ho problemi su problemi e uso lo stesso gentoo  :Smile: 

(I miei problemi sono causati da me cmq, non da gentoo, sono io che non la uso in modo corretto)

Comunque ti assicuro che è la miglior distribuzione che abbia mai visto e provato  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> guarda me ! Ho problemi su problemi e uso lo stesso gentoo 
> 
> (I miei problemi sono causati da me cmq, non da gentoo, sono io che non la uso in modo corretto)
> 
> Comunque ti assicuro che è la miglior distribuzione che abbia mai visto e provato 

 

E comunque penso che tutti all'inizio con gentoo hanno avuto dei problemi nessuno nasce con la

conoscenza.

----------

## Starinthe

uhm... m'e' venuta 1 idea...

e se scarico lo stage dal sito e poi monto la partizione windows in modo da installare tutto il pakketto da li'?

mi conviene? ke dite?

ca??o sto Gentoo lo voglio!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## shev

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e se scarico lo stage dal sito e poi monto la partizione windows in modo da installare tutto il pakketto da li'?
> 
> 

 

Hai una connessione senza limiti di tempo (o cmq puoi stare connesso quanto vuoi)? In questo caso la soluzione migliore è sicuramente scaricarti il Live CD basic (sono meno di 100 MB se non ricordo male!)  e fare l'installazione seguendo passo passo la guida del sito ufficiale; in questo modo credimi non puoi non riuscire a installare gentoo.

Non hai la connessione disponibile? Procurati i due CD del set GRP Gentoo ed installa seguendo la guida ufficiale che trovi sul sito gentoo.org, anche in questo caso non puoi sbagliare. 

Non stare a menartela cercando il complicato, lascia perdere installazioni particolari, fatte con partizioni windows (orrore!), emulatori e compagnia bella.

Cosa costa farsi uno o due CD?  :Wink: 

----------

## Starinthe

Cari signori,

 nn so come ma sn riuscito a installare in parte Gentoo...   :Very Happy: 

pero' credi di aver configurato male il grub...infatti subito dopo aver configurato quest'ultimo e' stato necessario il reboot della macchina per poi "emergare" xfree....ma del grub neanke l'ombra...e' partito direttamente Windows...NN MI DITE KE HO PERSO L'INSTALLAZIONE!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

No, al 99%.

Riparti con il cd che hai, fai chroot nella tua partizione gentoo e controlla grub.

----------

## Starinthe

Ecco che nasce un nuovo problema....

subito dopo aver lanciato

# scripts/bootstrap.sh

e aver compilato per circa 30 minuti (se non di piu) mi appare un messaggio di errore da parte di python2.0 che non riesce ad aprire una libreria...e lanciando emerge mi compare sempre lo stesso errore...

----------

## shev

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> Ecco che nasce un nuovo problema....
> 
> subito dopo aver lanciato
> 
> # scripts/bootstrap.sh
> ...

 

Ma stai usando ancora i cd di linux & c.? Imho faresti una cosa saggia scaricandoti i cd ufficiali, in questo modo sarai sicuro di avere cd corretti e pienamente funzionanti, escludendo problemi inaspettati ed evitabili.

In ogni caso non avevi detto che eri riuscito ad installare Gentoo? Perchè stai rifacendo il bootstrap? 

(riporta l'errore esatto quando hai problemi, postando l'output)

----------

## leon_73

Mi viene un dubbio...

Non e' che con i nuovi cd (linux&C o 1.4), essendoci anche i pacchetti precompilati, sono molto piu' grandi di quelli vecchi e quindi non tutti hanno abbastanza  ram da tenersi l'intero cd in memoria???

Leo

----------

## shev

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Mi viene un dubbio...
> 
> Non e' che con i nuovi cd (linux&C o 1.4), essendoci anche i pacchetti precompilati, sono molto piu' grandi di quelli vecchi e quindi non tutti hanno abbastanza  ram da tenersi l'intero cd in memoria???

 

E perchè mai? In memoria viene tenuto solo il necessario per far andare il sistema (circa 40 MB), non viene caricato tutto. I precompilati li prendi e installi da cd, sarebbe assurdo tenerli in ram (a quel punto smonti a fare il cd).

A meno che non abbia capito ciò che dici.

----------

## Starinthe

oddio...mo mi dice che non c'e' piu' spazio... dalla padella alla brace...   :Shocked: 

nn vorrei aver sbagliato qlcs nelle partizioni... la procedura da me seguita e' stata:

apro cfdisk e creo 3 partizioni:

1. hda2 <-- Boot 25Mb (Linux ext3)

2. hda3 <-- Root 3500Mb (Linux ext3)

3. hda5 <-- Swap 540Mb (Linux Swap)

dopo aver salvato tutto da terminale lancio:

1. mke2fs -j /dev/hda2

2. mkswap /dev/hda5

3. mkreiserfs /dev/hda3

...sbaglio qualcosa?   :Confused: 

----------

## _Echelon_

se i passi successivi sono stati:

```

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

```

non hai sbagliato nulla.

Prova a scaricarti il tarball e rifarlo con quello scaricato e non dai cd  :Smile: 

Se ti serve qualcosa posta pure !

----------

## demis

Manca il mount della partizione di swap, la procedure completa dopo la creazione e formattazione delle partizioni è:

swapon /dev/hda5

mkdir /mnt/gentoo 

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo 

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot 

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot 

mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc 

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

env-update 

source /etc/profile

----------

## shev

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> apro cfdisk e creo 3 partizioni:
> 
> 1. hda2 <-- Boot 25Mb (Linux ext3)
> ...

 

Alcune osservazioni (magari hai solo sbagliato a scrivere):

- a che ti serve mkreiserfs /dev/hda3, se prima hai scritto che hda3 è ext3?

- hda2 per boot è piccola. La dimensione minima consigliata è 32 MB, ma se usi un fs journaled (ext3 lo è) bisogna considerare la dimensione del journal, e il minimo consigliato sale a 64 MB. Non è una cosa indispensabile, ma io te l'ho detto  :Wink: 

- la swap è invece anche troppa, quanta RAM hai (troppa swap non fa male, ma sprechi spazio prezioso)?

- quando ti da un errore, posta sempre l'errore esatto, con l'output se possibile, nel 73.7% dei casi già l'errore da un aiuto sensibile per trovare la soluzione

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> - hda2 per boot è piccola. La dimensione minima consigliata è 32 MB, ma se usi un fs journaled (ext3 lo è) bisogna considerare la dimensione del journal, e il minimo consigliato sale a 64 MB.

 

25Mb per un fs non journaled troppo poco? E che ci devi mettere? Io uso ext2 per boot con 20Mb e non ho mai avuto problemi di spazio.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 25Mb per un fs non journaled troppo poco? E che ci devi mettere? Io uso ext2 per boot con 20Mb e non ho mai avuto problemi di spazio.

 

Ho detto che la dimensione minima consigliata per la partizione di boot è 32 MB per filesystem non journaled, il doppio per quelli journaled. Il nostro amico usa un filesystem journaled (a meno che tu mi dimostri che ext3 non lo è  :Razz:  ) quindi 20 MB mi sembrano pochi. Poi non ho detto che non funziona con 20 MB, era solo un'osservazione che poteva servirgli. Se tu usi ext2 20 MB possono anche bastare, nessuno dice nulla. I consigli possono essere seguiti o meno, se così non fosse sarebbero regole (che possono anch'esse essere ignorate, ma in questo caso si sbaglia (anche se poi le regole chi le decide? Chi dice che una regola è giusta? Quindi come possiamo dire che chi infrange una regola sbaglia? Chi... ok, basta, altrimenti finiamo nella filosofia spicciola  :Razz:  ) ).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> 25Mb per un fs non journaled troppo poco? E che ci devi mettere? Io uso ext2 per boot con 20Mb e non ho mai avuto problemi di spazio. 
> 
> Ho detto che la dimensione minima consigliata per la partizione di boot è 32 MB per filesystem non journaled, il doppio per quelli journaled. Il nostro amico usa un filesystem journaled (a meno che tu mi dimostri che ext3 non lo è  ) quindi 20 MB mi sembrano pochi. Poi non ho detto che non funziona con 20 MB, era solo un'osservazione che poteva servirgli. Se tu usi ext2 20 MB possono anche bastare, nessuno dice nulla. I consigli possono essere seguiti o meno, se così non fosse sarebbero regole (che possono anch'esse essere ignorate, ma in questo caso si sbaglia (anche se poi le regole chi le decide? Chi dice che una regola è giusta? Quindi come possiamo dire che chi infrange una regola sbaglia? Chi... ok, basta, altrimenti finiamo nella filosofia spicciola  ) ).

 

Hai ragione come sempre sono io che ho sbagliato a leggere. 

Cerchero' di essere piu' attento in futuro   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## _Echelon_

 *demis wrote:*   

> Manca il mount della partizione di swap, la procedure completa dopo la creazione e formattazione delle partizioni è:
> 
> 

 

ops..   :Embarassed: 

mia dimenticanza sorry

----------

